# Networking to increase speeds???

## shgadwa

Any ideas how this might be done? Just curious. I know I can network to a computer and increase speeds on compilation, but is that it? Is there a way to make the other computer do some other things??

~Shawn

----------

## cach0rr0

caching is another way, be it file caching using a proxy (e.g. Squid), or DNS caching using bind or djbdns

To say more I'd need to know more specifics, meaning what sort of speed increase are you looking for, what are you noticing now that seems to be slow, etc - but those two at least will reduce the number of queries that leave your network.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

belikeyeshua,

You want distcc or icecream  both are in portage

----------

## Mike Hunt

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

----------

